# Goldens born in December 2012



## swildt (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello!

Our little guy was born December 1st, 2012 and came home with us 6 days ago. How is your baby doing?

Sheri


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

He still isn't home yet. One of the puppies got an intestinal thing this week and the breeder is waiting until they are all healthy for them to go home. Since I got the flu yesterday the wait might be a good thing.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

My boy was born on December 18th and will be coming home in 2 weeks on the 16th. We aren't sure which one he is yet but will make our ranking on the 10th, which is the next time we visit, and then will find out on the 13th which one is ours. We already picked the name Champ for our boy and have already started buying things for him and preparing! I think the only thing I have left is the water bowls, food, collar, leash and some miscellaneous things like bitter apple and natures miracle. 

Can't wait to see and hear about everyone's December babies!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck. The waiting the last couple of weks has beeen the hardest. They are so cute!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Tazbom said:


> Good luck. The waiting the last couple of weks has beeen the hardest. They are so cute!


No kidding! The waiting is really hard! I hope you get your puppy soon! I can't see the picture you posted...can you try posting again? I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

I would, but I can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## mayasdad (Dec 5, 2012)

SMBC said:


> My boy was born on December 18th and will be coming home in 2 weeks on the 16th. We aren't sure which one he is yet but will make our ranking on the 10th, which is the next time we visit, and then will find out on the 13th which one is ours. We already picked the name Champ for our boy and have already started buying things for him and preparing! I think the only thing I have left is the water bowls, food, collar, leash and some miscellaneous things like bitter apple and natures miracle.
> 
> Can't wait to see and hear about everyone's December babies!!!
> 
> ...


that is cool you are able to see the puppies so much. 

im picking up my girl the same day. i was able to see the puppies two weeks ago and that was it. the 16th will not get here soon enough


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

mayasdad said:


> that is cool you are able to see the puppies so much.
> 
> im picking up my girl the same day. i was able to see the puppies two weeks ago and that was it. the 16th will not get here soon enough


Congrats!! Did you get any good pictures? If so please do share!

I agree, the 16th cannot get here soon enough! Do you know which girl is yours yet? I keep looking at the calendar and counting down the days, multiple times a day...


----------



## mayasdad (Dec 5, 2012)

i have no idea which one is mine.
these puppies are in bakersfield, ca.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

My guy was born Dec 4th and I brought him home at 7 weeks. I'd been looking for a pup for months..had plans to look at a Rottie later in the week. 
Saw an ad for this guy and his siblings on CL of all places. Ending up leaving work that day and driving an hour and a half to get him, sight un-seen. 
Best impulse shopping I've ever done! haha


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

My pup was born December 9th.


----------



## John Condemi (Jan 17, 2013)

My guy Shiloh was born on Dec. 5th


----------



## Andreadbfan (Nov 20, 2012)

My Lily was born on December 18. We brought her home on Feb 16. So far, so good...aside from those crazy puppy times!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Andreadbfan said:


> My Lily was born on December 18. We brought her home on Feb 16. So far, so good...aside from those crazy puppy times!


 
Aww our puppies were born on the same day! So glad to hear that Lily is doing well!


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

My baby girl Callie was born Dec. 23rd, she is doing great, already crate trained, and knows her basic commands


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Archer was born on December 10th


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Clementine was born December 23rd and is doing great, sleeping 8+ hours in her crate at night, she's housebroken, and knows a few commands. Went to the vet yesterday and she weighs over 22 pounds (she's 10 weeks old). By the way, I would say having an older dogs makes the puppy thing much easier, they wear each other out playing all day.


----------



## Dwiggins (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! Mine is 11weeks & weighs 12.4!!


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

smithfamily said:


> Went to the vet yesterday and she weighs over 22 pounds (she's 10 weeks old).


Wow! Sounds like you have a grower on your hands! Newman is 18 weeks now and he weighed in Saturday at 23lbs.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Newman'sKeeper said:


> Wow! Sounds like you have a grower on your hands! Newman is 18 weeks now and he weighed in Saturday at 23lbs.


Yeah, I think she's definitely on the large side, LOL! My daughter just weighed Clementine today on our scale and says she is about 26 pounds now. She was 3 months on Sunday. When was Newman born?


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Archer was weighed around feb 26 and he was already 25.5lbs...I'd say that he's about 35lbs by now.


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

My Callie is gonna be a big girl too, but too me she seems as if she's at a stand still in growth, still looks the same from when I got her at the end of February, smith family does clementine seem to be growing to you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annhoch (Mar 27, 2013)

Henry was born on the 18th as well! Popular day . He weighs in at 22 lbs. he's trying to maintain his swim suit figure for summer .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Drea0119 said:


> My Callie is gonna be a big girl too, but too me she seems as if she's at a stand still in growth, still looks the same from when I got her at the end of February, smith family does clementine seem to be growing to you
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Clementine looks like she's growing every day! She seems pretty big now. Is Callie starting to gain now? We were at the Vet yesterday and Clem is 28+ pounds now.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope we don't regret it, but we stopped crating Clementine last weekend. We have been gating her in our kitchen and she is doing great. We haven't had any accidents in a month or so now and she really likes being with our older GR, so we thought we'd give it a shot. She is actually sleeping longer at night and just seems more content now. I think much of it has to do with being with our other dog. What are you all doing at night with your pups?


----------



## John Condemi (Jan 17, 2013)

We are still crating ours at night, although he's starting the bad habit of wanting to sleep with us now. He jumps into bed all the time when he's not in his crate. Its tough, because when they are 24 pounds its manageable, but I know come 70, we will be singing a different tune :-/


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

We are still crating her at night, to me she seems like she's at a stand still, I will try and get pics this wknd, have you taken new pics of Clem, smith family 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I took this photo of Clementine yesterday, it's a good thing she's cute!


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

She's still cute, her Callie look like they may be the same size, idk









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll try and take one with her sitting up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I will try to get some more of Clementine this weekend. They do look similar in size. When Clem was at the vet on Tuesday she was just over 28 pounds. What are you feeding and how much? We use the Iams puppy large breed. She gets about 3-1/2 cups per day. I'm not a huge fan of Iams, but our older GR does well on the adult formula, he's been on a lot of others, even more expensive ones, but he does really well with Iams for some reason. The puppy seems to be really liking it too. I can put it in her treat ball and she goes crazy. Do you have one of those? She LOVES that thing. 
Amazon.com: Omega Paw Tricky Treat Ball, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Also, what do you all use for treats? Clementine will eat about anything but liver flavored snacks (just like me, haha!). We try to use some fruits and veggies (favorites are apple - no seeds, strawberries and baby carrots). We also sometimes just use kibble for treats.


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

We feed performance pro plan 2 cups for breakfast and 1 cup or dinner, as for as treats her tummy doesn't do to well, I've been using her kibble, I will try to start using baby carrots, and she how she does, she's do for more shots but they wanted me to wait until the diarrhea was gone for a couple of days, her is a pic of her today right after a bath















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

And yes she has a treat ball, but she has the blue iq ball


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Clementine will be 14 weeks tomorrow


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Champ is now 14 1/2 weeks (born on the 18th), and we weighed him about 2 days ago and he weighed 24 pounds. We are still crating him at night but I am thinking about starting to let him roam around our room at night (with our door closed). But, I have to be prepared for what that night will bring first

I love seeing pictures of everyones goldens!


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

SMBC post pics of Champ



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Drea0119 said:


> SMBC post pics of Champ
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here's a whole thread about Champ with lots of pictures!


----------



## Annhoch (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone else get their puppies from wisconsin??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annhoch (Mar 27, 2013)

Also Drea I fell for ya with the whole diarrhea thing! My Henry had it twice now!! :S 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know, she's going to a different vet today to be examined for giardiasis or coccidiosis 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Drea0119 said:


> I know, she's going to a different vet today to be examined for giardiasis or coccidiosis
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What did you find out from the new vet? I wanted to just throw out there that it's possible that Callie is getting too much food at once and that might be upsetting her stomach. You had mentioned that she gets 2 cups in the morning, that is a lot of food and since overfeeding can cause diarrhea, maybe you could consider cutting back in the morning. Our vet suggests 3 meals a day until 6 months, is it possible to cut back the morning and give her an afternoon meal? For instance, we do 1 cup three times a day. Also, how much protein is in her food? Higher protein can be a little tougher to digest. I'm trying to stay in the mid-20%. Just some ideas to look into. I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Annhoch said:


> Anyone else get their puppies from wisconsin???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope, ours was from Indianapolis, but I really just wanted to say that you need to post a photo. He is so cute, we need a closer look!


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Her fecal came back negative, she still gave her antibiotics and diarrhea meds, plus some prescription dog food, she said if she's not doing better by the end of the week to give her a call and blood work may need to be done, she say she's growing quite well and for her to be a big puppy like that may be some of the reasons, she weighs 27lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Drea0119 said:


> Her fecal came back negative, she still gave her antibiotics and diarrhea meds, plus some prescription dog food, she said if she's not doing better by the end of the week to give her a call and blood work may need to be done, she say she's growing quite well and for her to be a big puppy like that may be some of the reasons, she weighs 27lbs
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her weight sounds good! How is she doing on the new food and meds?


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

She is doing better, still some days with firm poop, and then other days its like soft serve



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

How have I missed this thread??
Bentley was born Dec 14th. 







We went to see the pups at 4 wks but wouldn't get to pick because we were the last ones but knew it was one of the 2 boys not picked by that time. 







This is him at 4 wks. 

This is about 6 wks








This is when we got him at 8wks














He was already huge at 8 wks! I think he was around 18lbs at 9wks. 















Today he turns 16 wks!! Went to vet yesterday for shots and he's 35 lbs. doubled his weight since 8 wks. Crazy how fast they grow. I want to measure his height but need help to do it. 





















He's basically potty trained but did have an accident early this week because nobody would let him out when he told us. He was using the doggie door but outgrew it. We have to get a bigger one. 
He's been going to puppy class but it doesn't do any command training. On our own we've taught sit, down, leave it, and drop it. He's not so good on walks. He hates them. Punishment is me grabbing either the collar or harness and leash. He will run and hide. Lazy dog. I've been working with treats on walks but not consistent enough with it. He usually sleeps with my daughter but we crate some nights. He's been sleeping through the night since we got him. Whew! He's not a big eater. He gets two cups in the morning but he only eats half and the rest for lunch then 2 cups at night and again doesn't finish it. He still sleeps a good amount during the day and gets amped up at night. Right now he wants to get into things and sometimes I think he's playing me for a treat because he knows I'll sometimes exchange for a treat. Was using treats heavily when starting to train for drop it and leave it. 
I love seeing the puppy pictures but find myself sad that my boy has grown so fast he's no longer that little fuzzy puppy but a tall almost full size dog. 
I wish I could find someone close by with a similar size puppy to have play dates with him. My little min pin is too small to handle the rough play he sometimes needs to get out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bentley is so handsome, I see it looks like he still has his fluffy puppy coat, I wonder when will they start to lose it, Callie will be 15 weeks Sunday and she also still has her puppy coat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Drea0119 said:


> Bentley is so handsome, I see it looks like he still has his fluffy puppy coat, I wonder when will they start to lose it, Callie will be 15 weeks Sunday and she also still has her puppy coat
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes he is still so soft and fluffy. Everyone that meets him loves touching his fur. I have noticed he's getting a stripe down the middle of his back that I think is his adult hair coming in. I'm so curious what it will be like. His parents don't have the really long coat so I don't expect him to either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Callie and her rottie sister, they were pooped yesterday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dwiggins (Feb 11, 2013)

Drea...Bentley beautiful! Wow..he looks so big! Kenzi just turned14 weeks & only 20 pds...but vet says she's just gonna be a little girl!


----------



## Dwiggins (Feb 11, 2013)

Oops..srry message was to ksdenton


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

15 week pics of Callie











































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*Radar aka Meathead*

I am pleased to introduce Radar to the forum. He was born Dec 12 with a gotcha day of Feb 12 and is ALL boy! He has no fear, except for being a little wary of other dogs. Socialization should solve that though. We love him lots and has been a great comfort since we lost our Annie last Sunday. I will try and post some pics, but it is hit or miss with my ipad! Lol


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*Another Radar pic!*

It will only let me post one at a time :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## John Condemi (Jan 17, 2013)

Handsome boy you have there !


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Drea0119 said:


> View attachment 173121
> Callie and her rottie sister, they were pooped yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG they are SOOO cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Dwiggins said:


> Drea...Bentley beautiful! Wow..he looks so big! Kenzi just turned14 weeks & only 20 pds...but vet says she's just gonna be a little girl!


Thank you. We love him. I love seeing all the other pictures too. All the puppies are just so gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

MyAnniegirl said:


> It will only let me post one at a time :doh::doh::doh:


Oh so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Has your puppy's coat started to change yet? Bentley has a strip down his back of his adult hair and the strip appears to be getting wider. His is short and wavy. I'm wondering if he'll keep his curls. Around his neck it's very curly and super soft but that's all puppy fur. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Callie looks the same way, it's all uneven now, she still has puppy fluff every where else, I'll try and get a pic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Can you see his curls around his neck? I'm wondering if his adult coat will have curls. 














When he's wet his fur looks like its crimped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

He's hair is totally different than Callie's hair, her hair also look crimped on her ears when it wet, I tried to get a pic of her back,but it's not a good one









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, Derek is also a Dec 12 baby, with a gotcha of Feb 13. I can't believe how quick he's growing! Its good to read he's going through the exact same things as others his age, the adult strip of hair down the back, the crimped ears when wet. His biting is after getting a lot better too. How is the recall for the other dogs this age? Derek will not come back when I call him, he is pretty good at other commands but just will not come back. I'm hoping it'll come in time!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley has been pretty good with recall but I know that will change soon because of his confidence. If we're at the park and I call him if he even looks at me, not just starts towards me, I will say "good boy" and get excited and squat down low calling him. That usually gets him running to me. He's a bit of a mamas boy though so like I said that will change I'm sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone having problems walking their dog? Bentley refuses to go for walks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, this is me trying to get a picture of the puppy. It is the perfect representation of the two dogs, our older GR is so sweet and laid back, the puppy is a terror!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Ksdenton said:


> Anyone having problems walking their dog? Bentley refuses to go for walks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We are dealing with constant pulling that we are trying to correct. The best way I can get the puppy to walk nicely is to carry a wooden spoon with a little peanut butter on the end. I give her a lick every few steps. Can't find anything else to make it work well yet.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Clementine is about 40 pounds now.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Clementine is so pretty. 
Funny when I was first reading your post I saw taking a wooden spoon and thought you were going somewhere else with that. Then I read pnut butter and got the idea. Our kids feared the wooden spoon and I thought, "oh no not the puppy". Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yay an update pic of Clemintine, her and Callie looks so similar I'll post a good pic later


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> Anyone having problems walking their dog? Bentley refuses to go for walks


Derek was the same until just 2 weeks ago. He used to sit there, walk two steps then sit again with no budging him. But we just kept trying and all of a sudden he's a great walker, he'll only stop to sniff absolutely everything now but he doesn't do the stop and sit for no reason anymore.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Derek was the same until just 2 weeks ago. He used to sit there, walk two steps then sit again with no budging him. But we just kept trying and all of a sudden he's a great walker, he'll only stop to sniff absolutely everything now but he doesn't do the stop and sit for no reason anymore.


Oh I'm so glad to read this! So maybe there is hope for Bentley. It's so sad but we don't walk him because he hates it so much. I tell my daughter to keep trying but we haven't had much success. If I get him away from the house he does much better its just getting him to leave the house. Lazy lazy boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Clementine is a pretty girl!

Archer is getting so big, almost as tall as Dex. He has one patch of adult fur, it's a big strip right down the middle of his back so it looks as if he were shaved since the rest of him is still so fluffy. 

I can't pick him up anymore. boooo


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I need to take Bentley to get weighed because I'd like to keep track. He's gotten very heavy too and I swear I'm going to throw my back out picking him up. I'm guessing he's close to 50lbs now. Honestly, how can they grow so fast? We haven't even had him 3 mos yet and he's changed so much. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley is 5 mos old today!
He weighs 49.8lbs and is 21.5" tall. Bentley loves to swim at the lake and play with fellow dogs. Still having some poop eating issues but its tapering off it seems. Overall he's a pretty good boy and everyone loves him. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bentley is so handsome!! Very beautiful boy. I can't wait for Derek to start swimming, he goes in a bit further each time, but still not past his belly.

Here's Derek "sitting" out our back garden last week  A few people have asked whether we have shaved him, but the answer is no. I think its just the angle of the photo, and his loss of baby fluff, he has a thick strip of slightly darker hair down his back


----------



## Jess82 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Puppies*

Hi:wavey: finally found where puppies born in December 2012 are:doh: I was was wanting to see how other pups born in that month are. My ruby was born on the 11th of December


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Jess82 said:


> Hi:wavey: finally found where puppies born in December 2012 are:doh: I was was wanting to see how other pups born in that month are. My ruby was born on the 11th of December


Pictures please 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAgoldenmom (May 26, 2013)

*Hello here! A newbie *

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm so happy to join this forum!! May 1st we added the newest member to our family. We were going to wait until our 11 year old golden, who is slowing down more and more every year, passed away to add a new golden puppy to the pack. I have been researching good breeders and golden standards etc and I had narrowed my choice down to two local kennels. I was going to get on the waiting list for both breeders. 

BUT someone blessed us with this puppy when the owner decided he could not afford to take care of the puppy. The puppy had injured his head and had a stick or ?? embedded in his paw. We took him to the vet and got him all fixed up. He is doing very well now (except for giardia...he also came with that :yuck He was born on Christmas and is just a super sweet, loveable, big clumsy ball of puppy fluff and paws. 

My mini poodle x is not impressed with him and ignores him now, and my cairn terrier liked him for about 3 hours worth of playtime. Now my cairn prefers to pout in her bed with disbelief we are actually keeping the puppy here. 

Here is Jackson yesterday, on his 5 month birthday  Jax... Jack Jack... Jackers... Big Guy... 

He always sits with his paws crossed!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats on the new puppy. So great you were able to save him from what sounded like a bad situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAgoldenmom (May 26, 2013)

I do have a question. Before Jack came, I was feeding the dogs Diamond Natural food. After reading this forum, I pulled them off of Diamond (even though apparently the CA plant is okay?) and bought All Life Stages Pro Plan Select. My older golden does better with grain free food. 

Jack was eating a combo of Pedigree Puppy Food and Costco puppy food at his old house. I bought Pedigree Puppy and now mix it in with the Pro Plan Select. This mixing does keep my cost down for the total food bill for the dogs (since Pedigree is cheaper), but should I continue feeding him puppy food? I didn't want to pull the Pedigree away right away, and I wonder if it is worth giving him this combo until he reaches a year or so. We've only ever had one big dog puppy, and that was 15 years ago. We adopted our other dogs when they were older. I want to do the best I can for his long term growth.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Everything I've read says ALS food is perfectly good to use at his age. I'd switch him over since the food he's been on is such low quality. I've had mine on an ALS food. 
I like referring to this website for reviews of the different foods. Personally I try to only feed the ones in the 4 to 5 star lists. 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley is 6 mos old and 60.2 lbs. I'm trying to wait on his neuter until 12 - 18 mos because of what I've read on waiting. Plus if neutering him now makes him grow taller that's not necessary as he's big already. He's such a good boy. Loves swimming or any type of playing with water. The hose drives him crazy. He's doing pretty good at loose leash walking even though I rarely take him for walks in the neighborhood. He enjoys car rides and typically goes on at least one a day with me. I just cut back a little on his food as I don't want him to carry any extra weight. I worry because we didn't buy him from a reputable breeder what issues he could have in life. I'm hoping he stays healthy but its likely he could end up with hip issues so keeping his weight down hopefully will help with that. Bentley is great to snuggle with although he gets hot and wants his space after a short period of time. He lets us kiss all over his face which I love. He's still a little mouthy but its so much better than it was. He still brings me stuff when he's bored. The other day he brought me a shoe, sock, shorts, blanket, penny, paper, food wrapper, and another shoe. It's cute though. I work from home so he gets plenty of time outside of his crate though I do have to crate him to take a break. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Derek is 7 months now and the light of our lives. He's so much fun and so appreciative whenever we walk in the door, even if we only left for a minute. 
He does this funny thing when we go in to him in the mornings, he curls himself into a ball and walks around in a tight circle, while stooping low and wiggling his bum all at the same time. Its the cutest thing ever!

He still climbs onto laps as if he's a tiny puppy (this is our friend holding him, and my bf not holding him)










He LOVES chasing butterflies









And took a fancy to this book for some reason!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Derek is a cutie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnsMum13 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Finnegan*

Hi everyone! This is Finnegan. Finn for short. He is 7 months. Born December 15. He's in his stubborn stage. Doesn't listen to me a lick! 
OK...why won't my photos show up??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi! He is adorable! Our Bree was born December 14, 2012! We "rescued" her 2 months ago, found her on Craigslist in Miami. She hadn't a toy, been walked, no collar, and took us 20 minutes to decide when we saw her picture to make the 4hr drive to go get her! She is doing well with her basic commands, is still pulling when I walk her, attention and focus is still all over. She also is mouthy, but all of these things are normal for a 7 month old. Bree is our second Golden. We have signed up for obedience class, Aug 21. The socialization will help I'm sure! I can't imagine life without her! They are beautiful aren't they!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAgoldenmom (May 26, 2013)

*worried*

for over a month now I've been watching Jackson's back left leg. It seems to be stiff and not as flexible as it should be. At times it does seem like he limps a little, as if he pulled a back muscle or something. He's never been a dog that has liked to jump. I once heard it was not good for larger breeds to be jumping too much as puppies, so I never pushed him to jump. But now with this stiff leg I am getting worried. I did a search when I first started worrying about it and I pulled up many posts about pano and this was happening in the same time frame. But shouldn't his leg be getting better? 

yes, a vet visit is in order. Of course the vet will want to do xrays. And my mind immediately rushes to the "what if" worst case scenerio and that he needs immediate hip surgery. How in the world could we afford that? Is there any pet insurance that I could sign up for now that would help reimburse for it? I know some have 6 month waiting periods in order to get reimbursed for big ticket items. 

I'm trying to figure out how to afford the vet xrays too at this point.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I would purchase the insurance if you can. Read it carefully to avoid being ineligible for coverage. There is also a discount plan or something like that but I can't remember what it's called. There's also CareCredit which is financing you can do for medical expenses. 
Hopefully his stiffness isn't anything serious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAgoldenmom (May 26, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> I would purchase the insurance if you can. Read it carefully to avoid being ineligible for coverage. There is also a discount plan or something like that but I can't remember what it's called. There's also CareCredit which is financing you can do for medical expenses.
> Hopefully his stiffness isn't anything serious.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks... yes, I think we would have to apply for Care Credit because Pet Insurance reimburses you for what you have paid, and there is no way I could afford the full bill out of pocket. 

I've decided on Pet Plan insurance, because it covers hip displaysia with no waiting period. --just in case, worst case scenerio --

now I'm stuck decided between which plan. 

$100 deductible, 90% reimbursement is $37.13/month
$100 deductible, 100% reimbursement is $44.38/month

$50 ded., 90%... $49.78

so by searching on the forum I think hip xrays are $150-$200. Surgery is $1200-4000. Can I afford 10% of $4000? no. So 100% reimbursement would be best. But what if he doesn't NEED surgery? 

I told my husband this... if we bring him in for xrays @ $200, then we would pay $120 for the first plan; with a $1200 surgery we pay $220.

but with the $50 deductible we would only pay $70 and $170....and those numbers are a lot easier on our monthly budget than the first ones... 

I'm so lost


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Some give you a discount for paying the full premium up front too. 
I would do what you can afford and if it exceeds that then you would access the Care Credit for the rest. 
Are you sure about the hip coverage with no waiting? Also check about pre-existing conditions. Once the vet has seen the dog for the condition it's now considered pre-existing. Unless you took him to a different vet the check the hips I guess they wouldn't know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAgoldenmom (May 26, 2013)

I did not have his vet check his hips when we got him in May. I was worried about pre-existing conditions then so I didn't mention it, except for a casual, so we can check hip xrays during his neuter at one year, right? 

this is PetPlans exclusion list: "Petplan policies are effective at 12:01am (EST) the day after enrollment. There is a 24-hour waiting period for accidents, a 14-day waiting period for illnesses and a six (6)-month exclusion for problems associated with cruciates and patellas (knees)."

oh, and both legs are fine today. YAY!! Maybe he really did just get the one knocked hard when they were playing.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine did go through a few days of limping himself. I never found out why. It went away on its own. It was his front leg and I was worried about a joint issue. Hasn't limped since then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dguerrieri (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I am new to this site and I am so happy I found it! My little girl Bailey was born on December 9th 2012. She has been such a joy to have and really is such a sweet dog. She is so gentle with our 3 year old and my two older kids adore her. 

My question is: She hasn't really shed that much and it seems within the last week my hardwood floors have a beautiful golden carpet  I just can't keep up with the vacuuming. I know that she is loosing her puppy coat but how much is too much. I don't want to assume that it is just her new fur coming in if there is really something wrong. Should I be worried or is this normal.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello and welcome! 
Honestly it's probably very normal. Mine is shedding a bunch too but I've always heard that goldens shed a lot and that's what kept me from getting one for so long. I think females might have addl shedding with their heat cycles but I'm not positive on that. Maybe ask in the main forum or the puppy up to 1 yr forum and see if the more experienced owners can answer for you. My thoughts are that she's going through a normal shed. 
Oh and pictures are always appreciated. We love seeing the pups. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I am amazed at what virgin coconut oil has done for Brie's coat (11 months now!!) and for our foster girl, Dancer's coat. Look this up on past threads. I give it in their food. 1 tsp 2 X's a day. They love it and have shiny coats with little shedding.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

OH my gosh! So is Brie! Brie was born December 14th, 2012. Her coat actually looks thinner she's shedding so much. We live in SW Florida. Could she be getting a winter coat even though it's generally warm here? You can see around her neck area. (She played hard and crashed in hubs lap )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mayasdad (Dec 5, 2012)

*Merry Christmas from Maya*










Maya, AKC QUAILWOOD MY HEART'S DESIRE born Dec. 20, 2012


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Mar 19, 2013)

Ms. Murphy was born on December 27th, 2012, one is the pic the breeder used to get us to fall in love the second is from her first birthday party.


----------

